# Dealing with rude dogs



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Other than avoiding them, how do you handle it when your dog encounters a rude dog? Surprise encounters do happen. 

There is a lab and giant poodle in my neighborhood who are both extremely friendly, bouncy dogs. They are in-your-face, jump all over you, knock-your-dog-over friendly. They really are happy. Too happy. It's behavior that neither I nor Henry enjoy. 

We generally avoid these dogs whenever we can but sometimes poodle owner lets the dog off leash. 

Thoughts? These dogs are not even remotely agressive, but they are incredibly overwhelming.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Use a big stick to put inbetween you and those dogs. 

I'm buying a hiking pole for walks


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Ditto the walking stick. Dogs will generally give a stick a wider circle of respect even if it never touched them.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

A little squirt bottle of diluted vinegar will deter them and not cause damage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The dogs are not rude, the owners are for allowing that behavior. I think it's the owner you need to deal with. You need to politely tell them that you don't care for the behavior, and ask that they control their dogs!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> The dogs are not rude, the owners are for allowing that behavior. I think it's the owner you need to deal with. You need to politely tell them that you don't care for the behavior, and ask that they control their dogs!



Yeah I have. I think the poodle is a teenager, so I will cut them some slack. The lab though is over three and just has endless drive. I did politely try to tell the owner of the lab that his dog is a little too overwhelming for Henry. He called me uptight.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Off leash? I've used a variety of techniques, depending on the size of the dog. If it's small I usually let the owner know my dogs are not small dog friendly and will confuse their dog with a chew toy. (Yogi won't, Toby might if provoked). If it is large and it's before the sun comes up I usually discharge my Zaplight into the air- the noise alone usually sends the dog running back to the owner, or if not, the owner running to retrieve the dog. I love the "my dog is friendly" phrase when their dog is charging over to see us. I usually reply with "Mine are NOT and haven't eaten yet".


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

pb2b said:


> Yeah I have. I think the poodle is a teenager, so I will cut them some slack. The lab though is over three and just has endless drive. I did politely try to tell the owner of the lab that his dog is a little too overwhelming for Henry. *He called me uptight*.



Consider the source- someone who probably isn't following your city's leash ordinances.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Off leash? I've used a variety of techniques, depending on the size of the dog. If it's small I usually let the owner know my dogs are not small dog friendly and will confuse their dog with a chew toy. (Yogi won't, Toby might if provoked). If it is large and it's before the sun comes up I usually discharge my Zaplight into the air- the noise alone usually sends the dog running back to the owner, or if not, the owner running to retrieve the dog. I love the "my dog is friendly" phrase when their dog is charging over to see us. I usually reply with "Mine are NOT and haven't eaten yet".



I tried to find a zap light online and couldn't find one. I like the stick idea but while Henry is going through his own teen phase, I need both hands.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Clonk them on the head with the working end of the flexilead. Gives the dog pause for thought and the other dog's owners hate this.


----------

